# Fortune found in shipwreck



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

https://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/namibiaportugalarchaeologyshipping

Makes me want to dig-out the metal detector :shock: 

ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 29, 2008)

Funny you should mention that.It's what I do when I don't have enough time to go fish or need to stay close to home.I have a Garrett Ace 250.What'd you got?


----------



## Popeye (Sep 29, 2008)

What sux is that according to the article "Under international maritime laws, a wreck and its treasures belong to the country where they were found". So if we found a wreck and all the gold we could imagine, then Uncle Sam would get it, unless you are one of our Canadian members in which case your government would get it. I think I would horde away a bunch before going public.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

ben2go said:


> I have a Garrett Ace 250.What'd you got?



lol, the exact same machine :wink: (from KellyCo, down in Florida). I'll have to post a few pics later of some of my finds (getting ready for Chiropractor appointment) .

FH- Yep.....I agree if I found something, it'd get stashed & sold a piece at a time. :wink: 

ST


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 29, 2008)

Guys I've been thinking of getting one for my son this Xmas, is it a good one for us(oh yea I'll use it too) :lol:


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2008)

I use my father in laws...havent found squat.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 29, 2008)

my wifes brother was murdered about three years ago i took and used nu metal detector to find the gun they used to kill him and with the gun as evidence the guy got the death penalty best four hundred dollars i ever spent


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Guys I've been thinking of getting one for my son this Xmas, is it a good one for us(oh yea I'll use it too) :lol:



Yep, I looked around, and got some opinions before buying one. Many claim the Ace 250 (Garrett) has alot of features & as high a quality as many more expensive machines. Google Kellyco, they're top-notch people to seal with. If you order one, get the coil-cover as well, it'll protect the coil.

ST


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a class ring I found. I've called the school trying to get in touch with the owner to return it to her, no luck so far. I've found several other rings.






A 1901 Indian Head Penny










A 1930 "ish" school protractor





I've got several other pics, but they're too large, lol....and I don't feel like resizing them #-o 

Another handy tool to have is called a Pinpointer. It's basically a hand-held metal detector to help locate items once you dig a plug of dirt. It can really speed-up the process of finding coins & such. I also tool a large flatblade screwdriver & notched a flatwasher & welded it to the end, it's a handy tool for popping coins out of the ground. A good digger can be found at Lowes for $13, it's made by Ames





ST


----------



## Popeye (Sep 29, 2008)

I've though about getting on but haven't convinced myself I'll use it enough to justiy the expense.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's what I have, and where I bought it from:
https://www.kellycodetectors.com/garrett/garrett-ace250.htm

ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 29, 2008)

I love my Garrett Ace 250.I got mine from a local dealer for $180.He had a potential buyer.The got came into his shop and seen the higher end detectors.He tried the Ace but liked a higher end machine.Can't remember which one.They guy calls me up and says I got a deal.$180 for an Ace 250 that was used in my lot 1 time.I jumped on that deal.Anyone thinking of getting a detector,get one with a display,pin pointing,and sensitivity adjustment.It really helps.

Also try these sites.

https://www.treasurequestxlt.com/

https://www.findmall.com/

https://www.treasurenet.com/

https://geotech.thunting.com/

https://www.losttreasure.com/

https://metaldetectingforum.com/

https://www.civilwarquest.com/community/


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

If you buy from Kellyco, you get several "freebies" (like headphones) for the additional $30, plus a discounted price on a PinPointer :wink: .

ST


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 29, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> If you buy from Kellyco, you get several "freebies" (like headphones) for the additional $30, plus a discounted price on a PinPointer :wink: .
> 
> ST



cool 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 29, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> my wifes brother was murdered about three years ago i took and used nu metal detector to find the gun they used to kill him and with the gun as evidence the guy got the death penalty best four hundred dollars i ever spent



:shock: wow, really?


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> dedawg1149 said:
> 
> 
> > my wifes brother was murdered about three years ago i took and used nu metal detector to find the gun they used to kill him and with the gun as evidence the guy got the death penalty best four hundred dollars i ever spent
> ...




I was taken back about that too. Didn't want to bring it up unless someone else did.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 29, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> my wifes brother was murdered about three years ago i took and used nu metal detector to find the gun they used to kill him and with the gun as evidence the guy got the death penalty best four hundred dollars i ever spent



I'm sorry to hear that. Not sure I could truely fathom the thoughts and emotions involved in that.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 29, 2008)

that is alright the reason i got involed is my wife was torn apart about her brother the cops said they didnt have any leads and really wasnt doing anything so after about a month i decided to find out who done it so after work i would go and talk to people and found out who done it so i found the guy and told him he had two option either ride with me and turn himself in or he wouldnt like the other option.the guy took him out in the woods and rob him of 65.00 dollars made him get on his knees and beg than he gut shot him then shot him in the mouth then walk behind him and shot him again well anyways they was telling me they couldnt trail him without the gun so after persauding one of his freinds i found out he threw it in a creek so after about three weeks and my twelve creek i found it


----------

